# Electric window winder pully fix



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi guys. 

For a long time now I have known that my Isuzu 300LX 2005 pickups rear window is being held up by a piece of wood,bought it like that. Back then I searched for a winder unit,but found it too expensive to buy a new one and junkyard prices were too crazy as well.

Well today I have better equipment and know how so I decided to have a look and see if I could fix the problem. The motor is good,but the winder cable pulley drive is worn.

I milled out the center part of the pulley to take a square bush,well basically it is a square within a square in a square,if you get what I mean. The pic below shows a pulley how it use to look(cable track is shot,so I can't use it) and the one I milled out.


I then made a tipe of broach out of 10mm key steel,because the motor drive is 10mm×10mm,I ground most of it down,because I would only use one 90° corner. Didn't harden it bacause the material used is ertalon 6 SA rod, so the material is soft enough to work as is. The broach looks rough and dirty,but it worked 100%.



I clamped the stock on my mill in the rotary table and centered it. I drilled a hole and then used a 10mm slotdrill to make a 10mm hole, then broached the two squares in the hole by turning the rotary table 45° after every slot. I milled the outside 17mm×17mm to be hand pressed into the pulley.







The pictures looks not like it looks in hand,sorry. The pic below shows the pully on the motor.




Well now after 7 years I have a working rear window   .

Thanks for viewing
-Michael-


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 9, 2021)

I forgot to mention that the fit on the motor was perfect and nice and tight.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 9, 2021)

Great save Michael!!!!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 10, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Great save Michael!!!!


Thanks. I just want to add a pic of my first test piece to more clearly show the pattern of the drive. I actually stuffed it up when I did the outside square,I made a mistake on the DRO.


----------

